# for doctors who refuse to help you



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

i want to know is there any laws that gose against doctors who refuse to help you in what you want done.?
Now lets say that someone comes to a doctors place and you tell your doctor that you like this test to be done to be on the safe side becuase you look something up. 
So you tell the doctor your point of view, he the doctor refuse to listion to what you say, like you never said nothing or he or she saids that we are not gonna do what you ask for base on there own views but not facts.

let me explane better on what im talking about. I got some problems in terms this one thing and another thing.
Ok i will explane this as best as i can on my point here. Lets say what happens if you where at a school or work place and saw someone having a eposode of something and it bothers you becuase you had in your mind that maybe he never had it and got it and now as his first time.

You feel like a bottle of fear that you just cant get off your back side and look up every info about this eposode to find info on it to see if this problem happans to people that are born with it or to people that only gets it when they have another kind of problem that might bring it on.

The info you find is not helpping you, but made you feel worse and bad, The fear of you having this eposode to where you cant sleep and effects everything you do.
Such as taking a bath, you feel like want to be with someone all the time, taking a piss, going out for some air, helping around the home and such things. You feel funny like dizzey spells, you feel like your gonna have this eposode yourself so you get where you cant relax or you feel that you are gonna lose sight of everything else. 
Everything you do and i main every single thing you do in your life is now being rob by this traumatizing thing that happen a year 90 days ago.

Within a year and 3 mouths before it past to that time, like i said before you did what you can on your own and it did not work.
You come to your doctor he tells you thsat you may have anxiety as a guest point of idea so just incase, he dodse a test on the head to make sure that the feelings i have are buy by some problem inside the head. Everything checks fine.

So you tell the doctor and you ask him ok doc, this test seems cool but can it check the brain actvitys in the brain, he saids no its for to see if you have things like tumers or not. So i feel better only for a little bit but now i feel worse becuase this test dose not check the things that are relateted to the problem that are in fear of which is the fear of epilepsy. So family doctor gives you pills for sleeping becuase you just cant sleep that thats all he was able to do becuase for getting help to what he think might be a panic problem i need to see a clinic place.

The sleeping pill you take for sleeping dose not make you feel sleey but it relax you where you can get to sleep. sooner or later since i had problems finding clinics in the area, not only do i use those pills for sleep but i use them to get myself back to normal and they were you feel like you. they were not for long term use and they stop working good so i use when i need to sleep and when i really need them when i feel funny only and if only when i need them on that lol.

Dont get me wrong the fear of epilepsy and the stuff thats in that subject was still there in my mind and gave me bad panic attacks were i was in fear that if i use the bathroom to take a shower and i had in my m ind that something bad may happen. after a while of hell, you wanted to resuch more on epilepsy to fine some info were the mind can forget it forever still did not help for fight number 2.

so i took another step and i strartded to look up stuff about anxiety and on the Symptoms of epilepsy, most of what i found was about the same kinds of Symptoms like daja vu, dizzeyness tingling to the head and stuff like that. You start to feel better and say and the congested gets the info for a small time but now after expoering the world of panic disorder hers the kick in the butt. you come to find that others parts of anxiety are related to epilepsy, after being turn right off and now anxiety has become a fear becuase of this epilepsy mess.

So your stuck yiou dont know how to get out of it you try to forget it you try all that you can and having a hard time finding a clinics but i have to say on that this maybe a good thing and let me tell you why. Now we all understand that the powers of what the mind has on us, the congested mind is the most powerful thing and it is the main fueling gas for this fear and the anxietys that are by this fear. Now i had in the past feel funny and a tight feeling in the head before and did not know that it was anxiety way before the epilepsy fear even took place at all. I woud feelfuuny when the sun is on me or when i get up from the floor also the only time is when im nervous or something and when i had fears which did not turn my life upside down like the fear of epilepsy did for me now.

So i did a another such again for the 3rd time on axinty and the relationship that it has with epilepsy i saw something that got me happy on how to get over this problem fear 100% or a idea on how to do it. I watch a you tube video about a women she went to the doctors and they all told her that she was crazy she has anxiety after 12 years of fighting for the truth she found that she has a type of epilepsy name temple lobe epilepsy. And i saw the video on how she talk about how anxiety and temple lobe epilepsy is similar in the symptoms and hoew doctors will not know if or not if its a panic attack or temple lobe epilepsy.

This just sparks in my mind, ok guys you know that everything i did and trying to do to relax me and helping me to get over this fear problem did not work such as forget it and moving on those did not work. The point is the congested mind my congested mind has this power over me in the fear of epilepsy and by looking at her video my idea is go to my doctor and tell him that i wonna get a check out to make sure that i dont have no epilepsy. this way when the congested mind knowns and see's the facts that there is nothing wrong and all of this is just axinty and then thats when the traumatize mind gets untraumatize and be back the way it was and take pills for axinty so something like this or no other fears wont happen again.

My doctor said to me after i told him this stuff that he like to help me but they do offer or refer EEG test's or any other test and told that a mental health doctor will be the one who will know this kind of stuff . I took his word and so i used to my mom found a clinic that we can both go to and let me tell and this is something i pick up about mental health pros from my first visit to this clinic it sucks lol but thats not the only reason why i pick up stuff about mental health doctors no thats not it. It was theay that vthey use there point of views to there people, my first visit to this place we was signing up to be a member of there place the guy who took out info was a guidance consider that was there only to take the info becuase we were gonna sign up and stuff.

So we told him why we came to your place and we told him that we are looking for doctors for pills i take for ADHD and i told him that i wanted to get help on this fear and looking to get the tests i wanted done by having a psychologist that can refer me to a neuvological's so i told him the story.

The guy did not even understand it and keep on thinking that i got got into a fight that got me traumatize, dont forgot we was only there on out first visit to fill in some stuff and to looking in toi getting help and this guy was just only taking people up for registration only. So after i waste my time and he ran his mouth about relaxing tools and ways to well i did not pay him no mind kinda lol. What he did told me was that you can only see a psychologist every 1 or 2 mouths amd told me that they dont come alot at all and they wont be able to help me in my quest.

My mom did not have a probem with the people a little bit and i was prying saying god this is not the right place at all and my pryer was reply back my mom diod not like the place at all becuase the area was a bad one. You know to make a point becuase i know some of you's will tell me that the first thing when it comes to this fear problem is that i need to be on med's.

Let me tell you something thats the last thing that needs to be done. Becuase remember about the conscious mind and the powers, if i just went on and took meds just to keep off a fear then it wont take it away parts of it will be at a rest for a hort time then it will be back. Ever hear of facing your fears and fight them.

The performance will suffer it will not get better conscious will bypass the stuff that thses people will give you. And when talk to them and tell them your point of mind they will go over and tell you what they think and when they say what they think, and i main just what they think they will pay no mind to what they are saying as if i did not talk. now i have not had the kind of fight yet but know its gonna happen. Thats why the mind needs to be sure of its self before we move to pills.

Overall i made this post to find out if there is any laws that will help me if i were to go and fight to beat this fear of epilepsy and axnity.
And doctors and psychologist that refuse my rights or the stuff i wonna look into no matter what i told them was really the truth please tell me any rights or laws that will help me just in case. Its bad for to try to explane this prblem without them thinking that im nuts lol.

thank you for reading.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

I feel your pain. Doctors can be very frustrating, more so when the problem is not the flu or something they can see straight off.

The GP imo is a jack of all trades, master of none. If you go in there and try to explain a complex issue more often than not you will get fobbed off and he will do the best he can hoping that will cure you and you will not have to go through the health service.

The best bet is to go in confidently about the problem (you may or may not have) and reel off the symptoms, exhagerate them so at least you will be refered to the correct person. Its ridiculous I know, but thats often the ONLY way it works.

Not sure what country your in? In the UK we have a free national health service, good in some ways but it means they are overstretched, we do not see the red tape and bureaucracy that goes on behind the scenes and can still be difficult to see the correct person.

My first trip to the doctor resulted in his laughing when I said I couldnt sleep more than 4 hours a night, he said he only sleeps 6, and my dizzy spells sound like 'I need a rest'. I could have jumped over the table there and then and done him in.

A year later now from first going with any issues and I'm still waiting to see a neurologist who may just pick something up. Fair enough he might not, but its something to eliminate for sure. Dont feel bad or afraid to want to eliminate things, even if it only serves to put some clarity on the situation and enable you to focus on recovery for one thing.

So yeah, doctors, you have to be quite forceful with it, no point going into depth with your GP and dont feel bad about fully exploring all possible routes even if it only serves to eliminate things.

Not sure about the health service in US (if thats where you are) can't you just pay for any treatment or tests you want? Dont you have to? If your paying for it I dont see why you can't just walk into the correct doctors appointment and demand to be seen there and then.

To put it in context, I called a private neurologist here (who ALSO works on behalf of the NHS) it would have been £350 for inital appointment and I could have been seen that afternoon....I would have done it and put my mind at rest but he went on to explain how thats just appointment one, for sure you will need followups of some sort even to explain results and your looking at £350 x 2 / 3 at least. Shambles. How can he be 'free' that afternoon to see me, but I wait 3 months on the NHS? All good free healthcare but you just get treated like a second class citizen.

Bringing lawsuits, is that really what you want? You just want to get better right? Put your energy into that...these people are protected from things like that


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck every doctor in the world theyre pushin physch meds and dumb shit that dont even matter, oh go see a therapist, fuuuuuk you i am a therapist just fucked up rite now, this world sucks man we suffer so fucking bad and ya no what no one gives a shit they dont fucken care im so sick of fucking people that got it all everything the best weed, nicest cars, money, all i want is my fucking mind back is that to much to ask fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk, ya its a real bad fucken week for me, and fuck the therapist walk a mile in our shoes you sob uhhhhhhh, 2 years in this hell


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you in the us? Why would you only be able to see a therapist once a month?

A neurologist can do screening for siezures, it's not fun.
To me , it sounds like you're easily suggestable? Dissociation can sometimes have symptoms that can mimic partial seizures, you would likely have a lot of other symptoms.

If you're in he states Incan give you the names of some org's that can help you find a new dr or psychiatrist or whatever is appropriate

many people here get worried about siezures, psychosis, and brain tumors, but most of them don't get any positive medical results, it's usually dissociation


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi. I will look at your replys soon thanks for them.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think, unless it's an emergency, dr's have just as much right to not treat you as you have he right to refuse treatment. Although if you can prove that they could have done something and you're suffering it could make for an ethical complaint to the medical board. But if the dr. Doesn't have the knowledge or ability to treat what you have that may not apply


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi timer!

Thank you very much on your views I like the fact that we both are on the same page on this problem and complent mess. Also the first person that commented on my posting too I may add, and said pretty much the right type of stuff that alot of people will not agree with us on and look at us as crazy's. I want to cover alot of what your saying becuase it was very lighting to me.

First to your anwser about where i live I live in the USA and it seems to me that
alot of the crap people go throw in the UK is about the same as the US. The imo and the gp's seems about the same as seeing a family doctor. However I saw my family doctor for the last time becuase he was getting ready to quit before he left I ask him to get me a neurologist and he was nice and understand without me explaing in great detail like i did in this posting add.

So far something told me to ask him before he get gone and i end up with a doctor who is not nice or igorent. Even do I dont yet have problems with doctors just yet but i know its going to happen becuase something as complex as this.

You cant even find one person who can channel in the same mind logic as i have or you have. So all im doing right now is getting ready for the doctor problems and trying to come up with ways to keep on the same level and train myself to be strong to fight the good fight.

So posting on other forums and geting attack and being made fun of and trying to ask around to a bunch of people that you lather find out that they dont even care abot the subject inthe first place but seems that they like to put there own 2 cents in.

Its pretty ironic to think that the same people that said stuff on that forums or made a disagreement to the stuff i said. A doctor or a mental health doctor does the same thing in terms of having the same disagreements and a one track mindset.

Like you said before alot of the red taping goes on behind close doors. Even just as the same in out school systems as well you be amase that our tax in every part of city state and such like is in a mess.

we pay for our cops our doctors and much more and yes they treat people like nothing when it comes to help and doctors care. I love to do a video exposeing the stuff about our systems abd others such like someday. part of the problem is that people dont stand up for these types of complex problems they get anyone and everyone to tell them stuff just to be push off so they can move on to the next person. So When people like me speak about the problems that do not get expose people say your crazy and all kinds of stull like that. I really hope and prey to god that my fight will not compermise anyones tools to push me off or to shut me me up. when the day comes that I can say im free and anyone who is going throw this can do the same.

I know they are gonna make fun or compaire me to some kind of church person who has false hope. But let me tell you I think more outside of everyone else its kinda if you wonna make a good example when jesus came to the grass that we stand on. his ways folks did not understabnd and later look at him like a freak whenever they did not get what they ask for in his powers. I think of this mess like that and i kindy feel better in a fact sense.

As for the lawsuit comment my mindset was more into seeing about my rights not really to sue but to use as a tool to fight and get over this mess and those are to the gouls of getting over this mess once again. So im not looking for any cort abd stuff like that but i will say that to get somewhere you get to be fight and use whatever you can.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

derkdiggler said:


> fuck every doctor in the world theyre pushin physch meds and dumb shit that dont even matter, oh go see a therapist, fuuuuuk you i am a therapist just fucked up rite now, this world sucks man we suffer so fucking bad and ya no what no one gives a shit they dont fucken care im so sick of fucking people that got it all everything the best weed, nicest cars, money, all i want is my fucking mind back is that to much to ask fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk, ya its a real bad fucken week for me, and fuck the therapist walk a mile in our shoes you sob uhhhhhhh, 2 years in this hell


I dont know about the rest of your reply but I can agree to the part you said f**k every doctor who slaps you with pills to make there fast cash and not taken care of the problems or care like they shound.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

kate_edwin.

to anwser the text and the other one Between a emergency and none emergency problems. We need to look at first how did it got to be where is the cause and the how and why. Lets put in 3 computer chips for a example one that is anxity one that is fear and the last one is traumatising. Now i can say becuase of there actions or reactions that its all the same so i can explane to a doctor 3 kinds of things into one sheet. As you may know how complexing it is and very hard, it is t harder to get even the right set of people on your side its not as easy as it looks. We need to break down the data chips and find out whats the bad and how in levels. So we need to trace where the problem came from in my case we need a logic scaen of all 3 things that are present in this subject posting add.

How did this fear, anxity, and being traumatise got to be. how did it haoppen and how to break it down.
traumatise is a thing that takes place in a thing or matter that happen and got the data chips or mind mess up so like a computer virus being traumatise is the same but both are in another kind on place and time. So when you get 
traumatise and made whatever you already got wrose like anxity or fear anxity. it can have a inpact on all of the chips thst are talking to one another in the same connection.

So in my case chip one is traumatise which starded this mess chip 2 is fear which add to the mess 3 is axnity attacks and if you already had anxity attacks before abd you did not know that it was anxity way before being traumatise. Then we got 2 or 3 problems that and has to be explane to someone who can give a ear too.

So going to a doctor your stuck into telling him what the facts are without being kickout of the care that you need you know the one track ming that these doctors and others such like have in there mindsets. So is my problem good where it can be look at as a ethical complaint thing? Well lets find out i know this problem like i know my dog even do i dont got a dog lol.

being traumatise can be traicky to each and every person sometimes it can only be fix by a mental doctor or advices by those same people. sometimes its not becuase the damage can already be done where it can be on the mental side and logic as well. if those parts are damage by being traumatise where nothing you say can help in the mind then we need to take it up to the next level. becuase for something like this when its just a traumatising fear needs to be handle the right way to defeat the problem and then get treat for axnity which you end up treating the fear at the same time. Notice when i said then get treated with pills after getting over the fear/ being traumatise it means my point? oh im glad you ask me.

Mental doctors when you visit them and tell them the just of the matter they dont understnd the problem as well as you think. so when you give them the facts they the one track mind of saying pills and talking to some guy for a 1hr or 30mms. So you already told them the problem and you was a help to them on how this effect your in the mind where that the fear needs to be getting defeated by faceing the fear. in this case finding out if i have anxity or not to make the mind understand and get over the fear that we both know about already and talk about. right after you tell them they dont feel that it need to be done so pills is given. while most folks think thats a good thing its nt really a good thing at all.

You can take thses meds and your life will seem back to shape again but if the fear and the anxitys that bring it on are not fix by calling out the mind it self by facing the fear in the first place. Then sooner or later it will bite you on the butt becuase once a fear like this comes in it wont go away with going throw the rioght things its just not. If those meds run out back to what i been talking about in the way this needs to be defeated becuase you will resuffer again.

This problem is not suppose to be handle like a cancer or just a simple pill for asma we are talikng about a traumatising fear thats has to be handle in another way for me thats is. now please not that everyones fear or traumatising problem verys from person to person.

So is it a emergency to demend the help when you know better about stuff like this not for stuff i wonna hear or want but facts is it a big deal to make a emergency cry for help? The anwser like i said i been going throw thids for over a year now and i know this mess like a dog so its yes it is a emergency kind of thing im suffering.

Even do i have not even begain the battle with doctors yet but im getting ready becuase its all a complex thing with igorent people at thye same time.

thank you for the reply.


----------

